# Wall Street Journal article



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Anyone who receives the Journal, this coming Friday will be a feature article re: the snow biz. The reporter who interviewed me last Oct called today and told me the pub date.

I havent previewed it so I am sitting on pins and needles wondering how my comments were twisted


----------



## G.Williams (Nov 27, 2001)

I subscribe. Will be looking forward to reading it. What was the general target of the article?


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

The angle he was getting at, was that the economic downturn would mean that more people would be doing their own snow clearing and that the plowers would be struggling.

I strongly disagreed with his theory. As I discussed with him, at least in my market, there are more people wanting services than contractors to service them.


----------



## G.Williams (Nov 27, 2001)

He has to be talking about residential right? Does he really think commercial accounts will go out and put out the expense for the equipment, maintenance, training expenses, recruiting etc. to clear their own lots? Won't happen any incidents will be isolated at best, and they will soon return to outsourcing. We're not worried. I am looking forward to reading the article.


----------



## G.Williams (Nov 27, 2001)

Just read the article, could not disagree more. We have signed on more work for this season (granted we are 90% commercial) but I also found they must have not taken the time to check the broader market. Now I wish they would do a follow up on the snow and ice management companies who are gowing and thriving even in times of economic downturn. Typical reporting, putting their own spin on things.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I was disappointed, the article did not even mention my point of view (oppositeof the writers angle) which is typical of journalists.

I am beating residential clients back with a stick, but I suppose that makes for dull reading when you are a financial newspaper and your job is to convince investors to dump holdings so the advertisers would have a reason to buy more ad space  

At least SIMA got a mention...


----------



## G.Williams (Nov 27, 2001)

Agreed. We also must be the only ones to read "The Journal."


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Missed the article....*

Can anyone email me a copy?


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

The Wall Street Journal is not published online free. You have to subscribe.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*was just asking...*

for someone with the article to email me a copy!

Really have no need currently to suscribe to the WSJ

No stocks and bonds to trade etc!


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G.Williams _
> *Agreed. We also must be the only ones to read "The Journal." *


G.Williams you have solved the mystery as to why others must get a second job in the winter as they cannot make a living pushing snow lol.


----------

